# Minimums for Jobs?



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

What do most of you use for minimum for a job? Lots of people want a leak fixed or other very small thing (and seem to think it is worth my guys time to drive 30 miles and do "just a quick patch") for $50 or $100.

I hate to say no to people because in addition to roofing we do lots of other things, so anytime we can get in the door is a chance to be called for other work, and is always a chance of the upsell (which is what they need anyway- a new roof not "a few patches" ) - but do you just have a "minimum" job amount ?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We do time and material on repair jobs. at a minimum it's a hours worth of a persons time plus material plus mark ups.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

I won't touch a project for less than $300. 

It's hard to get passed turning down work, but it will make you more profitable in the short term and long run. Don't just turn down work, but find 2-3 reputable local handymen that you can refer this client to. You may even want to follow up with them a week later to see if your referred handyman was in deed able to help them. 

Inform them that you would love to help them, but these guys are better suited to take care of their needs at a reasonable price point.

There is a fine line to walk as some roof repairs can lead to full roof replacements or they always have a friend or two that needs a roof replacement, so be sure to put in place a protocol for determining if the lead and work is worth it. 

At the end of the day, I'll work for free if I know I have a good shot at landing a big project (loss gainer).


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

I always used $250 as a bare minimum because id no job that do not send a truck and 2 guys for so cannot pay an afternoon or morning for less than that. 

May be worthwhile to find a decent handyman to have to refer people to. In return to funnel them work if they can upsell or even cut them a small check if they get an upsell to a big job.....


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I guess the difference is we keep 1 full time repair guy busy we also have 2 others that can do repairs or lend a hand on a crew. The repair guy makes anywhere from 5-10 stops a day. I think the minimum I've ever charge for a repair was 150 most of the time it's around 200-250 range at 5+ times a day. If he needs a helper for access ect it gets billed accordingly. Most of the time he is on his own though.


----------



## Seabreezeroofing (Oct 15, 2014)

Time and material should be calculated for a minimum of 2 hours at between 85-130 per hour portal to portal. Http://www.SeaBreezeRoof.com


----------



## UpTheLadder (Sep 26, 2014)

This is completely dependent on your costs and profit goals so asking others for a figure is an exercise in futility.

We'll do any work we can net at least 10% on. Small jobs are great for us and we treat them as a try-out for the neighborhood -- when we take care of a client quickly and easily we get referrals, online reviews, and future clients who won't waste our time.


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

We do not have a "repair person" and on roofs I always send 2 people with no exceptions. Not at all implying that cannot or should not be done with individuals, just my policy and is actually part of our insurance contract stipulations as well. 

So far as the pricing per hour though- I got to say that is far too dependent on area - if I was 4 hours South east by NYC suburbs I would/could charge 3x as much per hour as up here in rural areas. Also , there is no possibility in an area as spread out as we are of getting 5 jobs in in a day. That seems like a really lofty goal for any area to me, but i guess if was all in one big community might be possible - but it takes an hour to put up and take down ladders and gear, much less driving between places. We charge a mileage fee also though because is just too spread out not to and that is not part of any job quote.


----------



## frank1976 (Aug 30, 2014)

Has any one use home advise to get (leads) just started my own a year ago try to get leads.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Joetheroofer tells a reasonable way of working. If you charge a lot that's going to leave an impression of a pricey company but if you show a cheaper way of doing and at the same time "showing" what you can do for a reasonable price will have your number saved in their contact lists.


----------



## leefowler (Dec 3, 2014)

SophiaM said:


> Joetheroofer tells a reasonable way of working. If you charge a lot that's going to leave an impression of a pricey company but if you show a cheaper way of doing and at the same time "showing" what you can do for a reasonable price will have your number saved in their contact lists.



So long as it's targeted at the right people I would much rather be a higher priced company that delivers quality work. I understand what you're saying but I've tried my best to get us away from price first customers. I initially started out thinking everyone was focused on price, I knew I was, so I priced roofs that way. It's been a long road getting away from that model of doing business.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

All depends on pitch or time consuming. I always carry mastic ,weping and silicone with me. Even if I seal one pipe I charge $ 350. But if one pipe is leaking I sell the maintenance just reseal all pipes and drains . Because is better for me , and the costumers . I don't want a call againg, because a pipe or drain is leaking ,just for seal failure .We have to pay , workers comp, car insurance, gas, material, and time. It's no worth it .100 dollars for a leak .. If have to send the workers. $750 minimum charge. IF I CAN DO MY SELF $350 minimum charge.


----------



## midmich (Dec 16, 2014)

frank1976 said:


> Has any one use home advise to get (leads) just started my own a year ago try to get leads.


Our contracting department has never used this one, but we have tried a couple of others. We have never gotten a single job from any of them. In my opinion, it's a waste of time and money.


----------

